# Soap Stone pots (have you used them)



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Recently I was in Galena Illinois and a small shop there called the Galena Peddler sells soap stone cookware. I was very intrigued by the cookware and was curious if anyone here has any soap stone cookware? If so how do you like it. Initially it is very beautiful but it does discolor over time which is not a big deal. It is heavy and while not cheap not overly expensive.





  








il_570xN.396184610_ig0k.jpg




__
nicko


__
Mar 28, 2013


----------



## amazingrace (Jul 28, 2006)

I had no idea that soapstone cookware was available.  They certainly are elegant looking.   My knowledge of soapstone is limited to the sink that was in the basement where I grew up.  It seemed to be durable,  but I had the impression that it was also soft and would tend to absorb liquids (stains, chemicals, etc) more readily than other materials might.  In that view,  perhaps you might want to do some research.  For instance,  if you make a casserole that is heavy with garlic or onions,  will the strong flavor carry over to influence future dishes?  What are the cleaning suggestions for these vessels?  Can soap be used, or must you follow special care instructions? 

Update. After posting this,  I inquired about soapstone online.  Very interesting information.  My lifelong impression that soapstone is absorbant is false,  and apparently so also is the notion that food odors or flavors might remain.


----------

